# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Accidentally deleted Windows Boot Loader

## Tyler

Okay, so I decided to install Windows 7 on this laptop that already had XP on it. I wanted to dual boot and get rid of XP after I made sure that 7 ran correctly. I just deleted the XP parition and resized the Win 7 partition, and I guess in the process I deleted the Windows Boot Loader. 
I figured all I had to do was boot the Windows 7 disc and reinstall 7, but it's not loading the disc. It says that it can't find anything to boot or some shit. How do I fix this? I have the Ubuntu LiveCD that I can boot if I need.

Please help, it's my mom's laptop.

----------


## Tyler

I just booted the LiveCD and changed the Win7 flag to "boot" and restarted.
Now it tells me:
"BootMgr is missing
Press crtl+alt+del"

Where do I get the BootMgr and how do I install it?

----------


## Indeed

Try this:

http://www.vistabootpro.org/

----------


## Tyler

Screw this shit, I got the Win 7 disc to boot so I'll just do another fresh install.
Thanks anyway Indeed.

----------


## khh

On the old XP-CD you can just boot it into fix mode and type "fixmbr" to fix that problem. Not sure how you do it with the windows 7 CD, but there's an "automatic repair" option that ought to work.
You can also fix it using your ubuntu live cd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828

----------


## Marvo

Boot from the DVD and run the repair tool, that usually fixes all BootMgr related issues.

----------


## Tyler

> On the old XP-CD you can just boot it into fix mode and type "fixmbr" to fix that problem. Not sure how you do it with the windows 7 CD, but there's an "automatic repair" option that ought to work.
> You can also fix it using your ubuntu live cd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828



We don't have the old XP CD. When I finally got the Win 7 disc to boot it dtected a problem with start up, but it never fixed it.





> Boot from the DVD and run the repair tool, that usually fixes all BootMgr related issues.



Like I said above, repair tool didn't work.


Doesn't matter now, problem is fixed.

----------


## Marvo

> Like I said above, repair tool didn't work.



Then you did it wrong  :tongue2:

----------

